# Suzuki



## spacemule (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm seriously considering buying a new bike in the next week. Anyone here ride a Suzuki? I'm liking this one, the m50--800cc (looks much bigger), fuel injection, shaft drive, big fuel tank, and $6,300 brand new. Oh yeah, and 55 mpg. Seems like a good price. What do you all think?


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 28, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that bike.. They are really nice and good price to go with it..


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Jun 28, 2006)

go with it....:rockn:


----------



## spacemule (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah, I like the bike, but I'm just not sure which one to get. The Honda Shadow 750 is in the same price range, but it doesn't have shaft drive and fuel injection. It does, however, have rear disk brakes. Trying to decide if I'd have better brakes or better starting/less maintenance.


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 29, 2006)

spacemule said:


> Yeah, I like the bike, but I'm just not sure which one to get. The Honda Shadow 750 is in the same price range, but it doesn't have shaft drive and fuel injection. It does, however, have rear disk brakes. Trying to decide if I'd have better brakes or better starting/less maintenance.




Space on a 544lbs bike that drum will stop just fine...Are you planing on leaving it stock meaning no pipes??? Fuel injection will need a power commander type of reprogramer for exhaust change.. That M50 has had great reviews..
http://motorcycles.about.com/library/userreviews/ucrevbikes457.htm


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Jun 29, 2006)

go with the suzuki.....the shadow is a thing of the past.


----------



## spacemule (Jun 29, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Space on a 544lbs bike that drum will stop just fine...Are you planing on leaving it stock meaning no pipes??? Fuel injection will need a power commander type of reprogramer for exhaust change.. That M50 has had great reviews..
> http://motorcycles.about.com/library/userreviews/ucrevbikes457.htm


Not sure. I'm sure that if I get it I'll add accessories, but will probably ride it a bit first to determine just what. Can you easily modify standard pipes, or do you mean replacing the entire exhaust? I like a throaty sound, but don't want it to be overpowering.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice looking bike, buy it, ride it for 3 months, check out what other people are doing to them and then go for it. Its all to easy to screw up a well engineered and balanced machine by sticking the wrong stuff on it.


----------



## asb151 (Jul 3, 2006)

Its a great looking bike and from what I have read owners are very happy with it. Before you buy make sure you ride it and be sure the bike the "fits" you. Each person is different so the handle bars and pegs/controls need to work for you. You can always make minor adjustments but if you plan do a lot of riding it has to be comfortable.

Rear drum brake is not a big deal. Front brake does 70% of the stopping on a motorcycle.

Aaron


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 31, 2006)

spacemule said:


> I'm seriously considering buying a new bike in the next week. Anyone here ride a Suzuki? I'm liking this one, the m50--800cc (looks much bigger), fuel injection, shaft drive, big fuel tank, and $6,300 brand new. Oh yeah, and 55 mpg. Seems like a good price. What do you all think?



There ya go Space, a 800cc Suzuki, 2001, 4000 miles, interested??


----------



## spacemule (Aug 1, 2006)

What's the price, Thall? I'm afraid I've spent my play money for the next few months already.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 1, 2006)

spacemule said:


> What's the price, Thall? I'm afraid I've spent my play money for the next few months already.



Well shoot Space thats ok. The bike has been in the building for the past two years covered up. It will still be there for several months. Its paid for and I don't ride it anymore so if you still want it just holler.........


----------

